# ارخص طاقة هى الماء واشعة الشمس - رجل نجح في استخدامها لمنزله وسيارتة = الرجل المعجزة



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذا هو الرجل المعجزة 

نعم لانه حول الحلم الي حقيقة وواقع 
واستحق فعلا ان يستمتع بتوفير الالاف بل الملايين من الدولارات 
من انفاقها على شراء بنزين لسيارته كل اسبوع 

ودفع فاتورة الكهرباء الغالية جدا لانه فى بلده يحتاج المنزل الى نظام تدفئة فى فصل الشتاء والثلوج 
بالاضافة الى شراء زيت ديزل التدفئة لفصل الشتاء 

رجل استطاع ان يستغنى عن الطاقة التقليدية الملوثة للبيئة و الغالية جدا 
واستطاع ان يشغل سيارته بوقود الماء = ونقصد هنا ماء = البحر المطر او حتى ماء الصرف الصحى 

للحصول على غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

وذالك باستخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية 

فبدلا من تخزين الطاقة الشمسية فى بطاريات مخصصة لذالك == وهى مكلفة وغالية جدا جدا =وتحتاج الى صيانة وتغيير كل فترة 
و استخدم تلك الكهرباء الصادرة من الواح الطاقة الشمسية فى تحليل الماء مباشرة الى هذان الغازين 

والاكسجين يتم تحريرة واطلاقه الى الهواء الجوى 

والهيدروجين  يتم تخزينه فى خزانات كبيرة لا ستخدامها فى فصل الشتاء عندما تختفى اشعه الشمس وارء السحاب والثلوج 

وبهذا استطاع توفير مصدر للطاقة الكهربية طوال العام  
وتدفئة لمنزل كبير يسع لعدة اسر تقيم به 
وبالاضافة الى تشغيل مواقد الطهي بالمجان

وتشغيل سيارته طوال العام بالمجان 

فالتكلفة خلال السنوات القادمة تنحصر فى مصاريف الصيانه و اللتى لاتكلفه الكثير لانها مجال عمله الهندسي 


فقام بعمل خزانات كبيرة جدا 
لتخزين ما يحتاجه من غاز الهيدروجين طوال العام بها 

ففي الصيف يكون انتاج وقود الماء عالى جدتا وكثير جدا 
وفى الشتاء يقل 

وبالتالى تلك الخزانات تكفى العام بالكامل 


فهنيئا له نجاحه 

فهذا مهندس يتعلم ويبحث ويدرس المشروع وينفذه 

ولا يجلس ويحلم ولا يتحرك الى الامام 

فهل سنجد يوما ما امثاله لدينا


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

*Solar hydrogen home Michael Strizki*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEdQR...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEdQRVQtffw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEdQRVQtffw&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

*CBC Green Builders*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Huh6bBbJStU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Huh6bBbJStU


================================================
*ACTION NEWS ABC 6*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42nUew26Tao



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42nUew26Tao

=========================================

*NJ man pioneers nations' first solar-hydrogen home*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djg_l7cEtWg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djg_l7cEtWg


================================================== ====================

*Eco-Tech: Building Green*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5_BknLD2PU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5_BknLD2PU

================================================== ======
ABC World News (Off the Grid)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKNCZ7eEafU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKNCZ7eEafU

================================================== ===========

CNBC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6XZavLwQSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6XZavLwQSc


================================================== ==========
CNBC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiF13NET5fw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiF13NET5fw

================================================== ==

DIY *Solar* Hydro generator.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjxLHrudANE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjxLHrudANE

=============================================
TFI USA (French TV)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-VbaDmGkKEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-VbaDmGkKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-VbaDmGkKE






================================================== ===

News 12 NJ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOLp_XRdXVc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOLp_XRdXVc

================================================== ======

CBS News

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FWpwiIemdk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FWpwiIemdk

================================================== ===
Green *Home* Energy Schematic (1 of 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG3y7FFXHtM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG3y7FFXHtM========

================================================
WZBN News 25

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyV3vHTAtWc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyV3vHTAtWc


=========================================


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

الحمد له الذى هدانا لهذا العلم وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله تعالي

فله الحمد فى الدنيا والاخرة 

================

هذا هو الرجل المعجزة 

هكذا يسمونه ويلقبونه 
على شاشات التلفاز وفى وسائل الاعلام 

انه استطاع تحويل مصدر من مصادرة الطاقة المتجددة وهو اشعه الشمس 

من مصدر عاجز وضعيف وغير عملى ومكلف جدا 

الى 

مصدر قوى ونظيف ورخيص جدا 

بل 
ومن افضل مصادر الطاقة على الاطلاق 

كيف ذالك 

ببساطه لانه علم ان الحياة لا تكون الا باشعه الشمس والماء 

ياسبحان الله 

نعم فقد جعل الله تعالى من الماء كل شئ حى ولكننا نسينا هذا كما نسينا الكثير 

وهملنا هذا العلم كما اهملنا الكثير 

==========
ولكن فى بلاد العلم والتكنولوجيا 

لا يجلسون يحلمون ويعيشون فى مدينه الاوهام والاحلام 

بل ان الحياة والتجارب اثقلتهم الى ارض الواقع فاصبحوا اكثر ايجابية وانتاجا

بعض الصور 

الاولى لوحة ارشادية لهذا المنزل 

الثانية لالواح الطاقة الشمسية 
الاخيرة لخزانات غاز الهيدروجين الناتج من تحليل الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يونيو 2009)

فقد استخدم الرجل المعجزة 

الواح للطاقة الشمسية تزيد بنسبة 160 % عن ما يحتاجه 
وهي بقدرة 10 كيلووات 


وتستخدم كل الطاقة الزائدة عن الاستخدام طوال اليوم فى شحن البطاريات وتحليل الماء الى الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

ويتم تحرير الاكسجين الى الهواء الجوى 

والاحتفاظ بغاز الهيدروجين ونخزينه 
في 10 خزانات ضخمة كانت مخصصة لغاز البروبان فى الماضى والان لتخزين الهيدروجين 

وبعد شحن البطاريات يتم استخدام هذا الفائض من الكهرباء فى تشغيل خلايا اضافية لتحليل الماء 
الى غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين 
و الاحتفاظ بالهيدروجين

===============
وتلك الطاقة الشمسية بقدرة 10 كيلوات 

اكثر بكثير جدا من احتياجات المنزل اللتى تقدر ب 2 كيلووات 

واللتى تاتى الى غرفة التحكم بقوة 500 فولت DC

و عن طريق عدد 4 محولات لنوع الكهرباء 

يتم تحويلها الي 240 فولتAC

ويتم منع تشغيل كل ما يحتاجه 

ويتم شحن البطاريات 

و يذهب فائض كبير الى جهاز تحليل الماء 
لتصنيع قود الماء 

او 
وقود من الماء 
او 
غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين

ويتم تحرير الاكسجين الى الهواء الجوى والاحتفاظ بالهيدروجين فى خزانات مخصصة لذالك الغاز 
وذالك لاستخدام هذا الوقود الجديد في فصل الشتاء عندما تغيب الشمس وراء السحاب الكثيف وتتغطي الواح الطاقة بالثلوج


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

وهو يستخدم نظام اتوماتيكي متصل بصنبور الماء لاعادة تعبئة خلية تحليل الماء بعد عمل فلترة للماء من الشوائب وخلافه

الشرح مكتوب على الصور فى المرفقات 

للاجهزة اللتى تستخدم


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

و هو قد ذكر ان فترة شحن البطاريات ليست كبيرة نظرا للحجم الطبير للطاقة الشمسية المنتجة 


ولذالك يتم تحويل تلك الطاقة الكهربية الاخرى المتوفرة بعد شحن البطاريارت الى جهاز ثانى اضافى

لتحليل الماء وتخزين الهيدروجين الاضافي


وستجدون صور تلك الوحدات الاضافية بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

باقى صور جهاز تخليل الماء الى هيدروجين واكسجين


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

والان ننتقل معه الى خارج المنزل 

لنشاهد 

محطة تزويد سيارته بالهيدروجين 

= فهى تعمل مثل السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي وذالك ببعض الاضافت الفنية لها 

فقد تحول من البنزين الى الهيدروجين 

وستشاهدون بالصور خزان الهيدروجين بحقيبة السيارة و طريقة تعبئته 

= بنزين مجانى وغير ملوث للبيئة = 
فهل تشعرون بمدى سعادته لعدم شراءوى بنزين لسيارته مدى الحياة 

فالوقود مجانى من الشمس وماء المطر والثلوج

كثير من الشرح على الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## عـلـي (1 يوليو 2009)

ربما يتسائل الجميع لمادا لا تتعامل الدول بالطاقه الشمسيه ويستغنون عن البترول ومشتقاته 
لمادا لا يدعمون البحوث التي عن الطاقه الشمسيه وعن غيرها 
سوف اجيبكم لمادا لان الدول لا تتمتلك الطاقه الشمسيه ولن تستفيد منها الفائده فقط للمستهلك 
ولو افترضنا ان المنازل على الطاقه الشمسيه هل سوف تدفع فواتير؟؟
الجواب اكيد لا ولو صنعو سيارة وشاحنات على الطاقه الشمسيه والماء هل سوف تستفيد الدول 
الجواب اكيد لا
وهدا سبب عدم دعم بحوث الطاقه الشمسيه 
ولا تفرحو لن يجعلون السيارات على اي طاقه لا تستطيع الدول التحكم بها 
مثل الطاقه الشمسيه والماء وغيرها من الطاقات التي تاخد بدون ثمن ويصعب التحكم بها


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

باقى الصور والشرح


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

والان مع وحدة تحضير الكهرباء 

وتسمي خلايا الهيدروجين 

وهى تعمل من خلال دمج الهيدروجين الذى تم تجميعه على مدار الصيف بالخزانات بغاز الاكسجين من الهواء الجوى 

==
ملحوظة مهمة جدا = غاز الاكسجين هذا قد تم اطلاقه من قبل عند التحضير والان يتم اعادة استرجاعه 

==
لنحصل على كهرباء كطاقة كهربية بالاضافه الى العادم يكون قطرات من الماء

لا تلوث 

بيئة نظيفة 
تم تحليل المار وتخزين الطاقة الشمسية والان اعادة من غازات الى صورته الاولي وهي الماء 

فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين


===============

ووستجدون الصور بالمربيات عليها الشرح 

والجهاز المستخدم بقدرة كهربية 6 كيلوات 

وقد ذكر صاحب المشروع انه لم يجد حجم اصغر من هذا للاستخدام المنزلى 

فهو يحتاج الى 2 كيلووات لاستخداماته والباقى فائض 

===
وهنا ملصوظة لم يذكرها ولكننا نعلم لماذا 

وهى ان تلك الخلايا تنتج كم كبير من الكهرباء وبالتالى يمكن استخدامها فى تحليل الماء عند تعطل الالواح الشمسية =

او الصيانة لها


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

مازال هذا الرجل المعجزة
يقدم لنا انجزات فى عالم الطاقة المتجددة 

وكيف توجد لدينا مصادر للطاقة مهملة ومهدرة 


ففى فصل الصيف يحتاج المنزل الى نظام تكييف مركزى 

فكيف يعمل هذا النظام 

انه استغل الحرارة الناتجة من جهاز التكييف فى عملية تدوير واعادة تشغيل لتلك الطاقة كيف 

عن طريق ادخالها فى خزانات للتبريد وتسخين للماء وتجميع الماء الساخن للاستخدام المنزلى 

وبالتالى يتم عمل توفير للطاقة الكهربية اللازمة لتسخين الماء بالمنزل للا ستخدام الشخصي 

الشرح على الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

رسم توضيحي بسيط 
لطرق عمل انظمة الطاقة بهذا المشروع الرائع


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

انهم يلقبونه 
بالبطل الخارق 

هكذا يسمونه طلبة الجامعات والمدارس 
الذين ياتون لزيارة هذا الصرح للطاقة المجانية المتجددة




















*NJ man pioneers nations' first solar-hydrogen home*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djg_l7cEtWg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djg_l7cEtWg


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

تابع الصور


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

باقي الصور


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

تابع المزيد من الصور 

للاخوة اصحاب النت البطئ

















هنا الشرح على السيارة اللتى تعمل بالكهرباء الناتجة من خلايا الهيدروجين


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

المزيد من الصور

وكيف يتم تقديم الطاقة المتجددة للطلبة فى احس صورها 

ومن خلال واقع ملموس ووفعلي


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

المزيد من الصور اللتى توضح هذه التكنولوجيا


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

صور توضح تركيب خلايا انتاج الكهرباء من الداخل


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

باقي الصور


----------



## aimanham (1 يوليو 2009)

واضح تماما ان الکلفه التاسیسیه لمثل هکذا منزل کبیره جدا


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

هذه الاضافات والتركيبابت تم الاستعانه بالمنظمات الخيرية اللتى تهتم بالمحافظة على البيئة وقدمت المساعدات المالية لصاحب المنزللتنفيذ تلك التكنولوجيا 

وهو قد شرح ذالك بالفديو الاول له 

والفكرة فى طريقة البحصول على طاقة رخيصه 

وهذا سهل جدا لانننا لا نحتاج الى تخزين تلك الكمية الكبيرة جدا من غاز الهيدروجين 

فلايوجد بالبلاد العربية فصل للشتاء تسقط فيه الثلوج وتغيب الشمس لعدة اشهر كما فى كندا واوربا

وبالتالى فالتكلفه لنا قليلة


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (9 يوليو 2009)

ماذا عن خطورة تخزين الهيدروجين (قنبلة هيدروجينية)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (14 يوليو 2009)

he is a real hero of the renwable eneregy


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (14 يوليو 2009)

صحيح هناك خطورة كبيرة جدا من خزانات الهيدروجين اللي برة الدار اذا حصل لها انفجار ما


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (14 يوليو 2009)

اذا انفجرت راح تصير هيروشيما رقم 2


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (14 يوليو 2009)

نشكركم على هذا الجهد الرررررررررررررائع


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

والله وبالله وتالله أنت رااااااااائع
وعقلك هذا وأفكارك هذه وإطلاعك هذا أمانة وهبة من الله ولازم تستغله في خدمة المسلمين وإلا .......
جزاااااااااااك الله خيراً


----------



## التورباين (21 يوليو 2009)

شيء عجيب 
سبحان الله ..
التخلف العربي والاكتفاء بالبترول كمصدر للدخل
سيأتي يومه ..
فالغرب سيستغني يوما ما عن بترولنا وسيعتمد 
على هذه التكنولوجيا التي نحن عنها نائمين 

أسأل الله أن يجعلني نافعا لأمتي


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

التورباين قال:


> شيء عجيب
> سبحان الله ..
> التخلف العربي والاكتفاء بالبترول كمصدر للدخل
> سيأتي يومه ..
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين وجعلك من اهل الجنه وعباده المخلصين


----------

